# Aurora nut LOOK!!!



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Found this built frog on ebay, there you go, i know you are looking for this, a great restorer.Glue is rough in spots, but stll can be fixed with TLC.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1966-Au...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cef596b84

Randy


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for that Randy!!
It looks like it'd restore well!!
I've put it into my watched items.....

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Quite welcome, the sad thing built frogs in bad shape can go for stupid money, because of the rareity.

Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck on this one, Chris! Hope you score it!


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck Chris. Hope you get it. Let us all know if you score it. It will make a nice partner for you Vampire.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris:thumbsup:









Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I honestly don't know how to respond Denis.....
PM sent.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What???...It's not your Birthday???....my bad....
Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I could have sworn that we were wishing Chris a happy previous birthday only a few months ago, or was that someone else...or is Chris faking a birthday, or is it just my #@!?&*$%£ memory again?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's Denis' subtle way of telling me he won the auction and is giving me the Frog kit.....
Denis, I love you brother..... 
Both Castle Creatures- both gifts..... I'm truly humbled my friend....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now I know how to post pics I promise a detailed step by step WIP on rare kit restoration from start to finish......

Chris.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Now all you have to do is get it past the Austrailian Postal Manglers.
Look forward to seeing the BU (I mean restoration).


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats, Chris! Denis, you are one of the greatest guys around!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well in all honesty, Chris deserves this and much more :thumbsup:
After having the Bride of Frankenstein totally screwed up and destroyed by some moron in the Post Office and having a bunch of cool RARE kits ravaged by termites, he still sends us out parts to model kits at his own expense as well as make that cool Mutant Base for those of us who asked for one ,myself included...in comparison this is just a small token of Thanks for all the good you bring to this Forum and everyone here :thumbsup:
Cheers Mate:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee/Denis


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Let me second that McDougall, Chris does a lot for us indeed!! He is a great guy and friend and he's an ocean or two away. Glad to see you help him out!! It says a lot for you too!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I just heard something and I don't know whether to laugh or cry.....
Denis and Marko, you both have a PM.....:wave::wave:
Life can't get better than this!!

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

All I can say is that it couldn't be going to a nicer guy - Chris is definitely one of the reasons I like hanging out here :thumbsup:

McDee - That is one of the coolest and most generous acts I've seen on *any* of the forums I visit. Well done, Sir!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM, oh A-nut...:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PM answered oh James....:wave:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words Kirk. I appreciate it and think the same about you and the other cool guys here. It's hands down my favourite forum!
BTW, did that package show up mate?

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh Marko, I hear you're complicit in this.... 
Thanks friend....:wave:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

And a Special thanks goes out to Randy who alerted us to the fact that this particular little frog was hopping around without an owner
Ok Chris...What are you going to name him?
How about Floyd?...Looks kinda like a Floyd.....:wave:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The lead guitarist in one of the bands I was in had a dragon statue called Floyd! It was pink and he used to hide illegal things in it.....:drunk:
Floyd the Frog- I like it......:thumbsup:
Floyd it is!!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

.... and you're right! If it wasn't for Randy, Floyd might have ended up in the hands of a heathen that hadn't heard of Hobbytalk.....
THANK YOU Randy! :thumbsup::wave:
THANK YOU Denis and Marko!!:thumbsup::wave:
Just remember guys- payback is a bitch....:tongue:

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Glad you got it, very rare.

Randy


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Floyd the Frog, sounds good! You are welcome Chris, your mate Denis is quite a pal!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, I' flabberghasted by the generosity displayed here.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

otto said:


> Wow, I' flabberghasted by the generosity displayed here.


This is a good example of "paying it back". Although I have never taken advantage of his generosity, Aurornut has been unbelieveibly selfless with casting parts for folks FOC. Kudos Auroranut, McDee, Marko et.al. Kindness is repaid - That's great!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey look who just hopped out of my mailbox...








Floyd !
























Complete with decades of dust !
Wouldn't want it any other way...This dust is going to have to settle in Australia
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

OOOOOoooohhhhh...
I think I just peed a little......

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very cool! Floyd looks great!

(Now Denis, whatever you do don't pull out your trusty Red Rider... )


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome!
What a great day-brightener.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

hedorah59 said:


> Very cool! Floyd looks great!
> 
> (Now Denis, whatever you do don't pull out your trusty Red Rider... )


The 'ol Red Ryder you say....hmmm, 
I'm afraid if I did... the next person to see that rifle would be a Proctologist:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're not wrong Denis........

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Let's keep our fingers crossed for good luck with the last leg of the kit's travels!

Not to put a downer on this thread, but this kit still has to get past the forklift truck drivers of the Australian postal service, and they've shown that they can be right on target for screwing up someone's collecting year; they've been delivering misery at the express rate recently. 

I hope all goes well and this kit arrives safely, looking as cool and casual as in Denis' photo. Pack it in a biscuit tin, surrounded by plywood, Denis!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I have my fingers crossed on this one CMM!! 

Denis, I'll send you some more owls for target practice.....:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Let's keep our fingers crossed for good luck with the last leg of the kit's travels!
> 
> Not to put a downer on this thread, but this kit still has to get past the forklift truck drivers of the Australian postal service, and they've shown that they can be right on target for screwing up someone's collecting year; they've been delivering misery at the express rate recently.
> 
> I hope all goes well and this kit arrives safely, looking as cool and casual as in Denis' photo. Pack it in a biscuit tin, surrounded by plywood, Denis!


I was thinking of putting a sticker on the Package...but I'm not sure which one I should use...
What do you think?....








....







....or.......








Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well Denis, "Fragile" guarantees total destruction, The leg lamp looks cool (I wonder where the string to turn it on and off is....) ....
I dare ya to put the last one on and avoid customs.....


Actually, chances are it'd get through...:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a little story of Lloyd and Floyd...one was from England and one from the good ol' USA...and they met in Canada...








They were great Friends...and hung out everywhere together...
But then one day Floyd had to go...
He was moving to Australia....
Lloyd was really broken up about the parting...








....for he feared the Australian Postal service and saw what happened to a Mail Order Bride just weeks before...








...But Fear not said a Templar Knight (who had obviously seen better days:freak..."I will protect you and guide you on your journey"








...So hopping into his travelling vehicle, his voyage began...
with the watchful eye(only had one good one...sheesh) of the Templar knight!








and with a wish of Godspeed Lloyd said "hasta la vista baby!" to his old pal Floyd...
and the Templar knight saw Floyd off to his new home...in Australia...








....To be Continued......
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

You are such a "crack up"!

Good luck Floyd on your journey!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!!!!
VERY cool story Denis! Very touching. I nearly cried..... (with laughter).....
This is so, so very cool!!
I'll make sure he enjoys his surgery then his new life as an adopted Aussie......
Hey I just realised- he comes from the same country I did! He's gonna be a pommy bastard too!!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## SPQR (Jul 12, 2010)

why cant they take the aurora dracula and pose it to the original box art? im thinking of just doing it myself... kitbash kitbash kitbash


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SPQR said:


> why cant they take the aurora dracula and pose it to the original box art? im thinking of just doing it myself... kitbash kitbash kitbash


That's been on my mind all day...








...well that and this dancing skeleton...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool! I like dancing skellingtons.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

SPQR said:


> why cant they take the aurora dracula and pose it to the original box art? im thinking of just doing it myself... kitbash kitbash kitbash


Ummmmm..... wrong thread?.......:freak:

Chris.:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Ummmmm..... wrong thread?.......:freak:
> 
> Chris.:wave:


...I'm thinkin' so...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...continued from previous page....
.....AHEM........and so the voyage began...







...employing the best Canadian technologies...







even Pony Express







...
That night Floyd had a strange dream...







Why didn't the Box Art of Count Chocula..







...look anything like the crap inside??? 
...and then Floyd drifted off to sleep....excited to see what tomorrow would bring...

To Be Continued...


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done Denis.... a real work of Art!!!!! Loved it so far! Don't stop now.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Aren't those Bristol F2B fighter planes (Aurora link there)?


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I'm coming in late on this one but I gotta say this is very cool!

McDee - that was an awesome thing to do.

And Chris - it couldn't go to a nicer guy!

Now I'm looking forward to "The rest of the story..........."


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dr. Syn said:


> I'm coming in late on this one but I gotta say this is very cool!
> 
> McDee - that was an awesome thing to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dr.Syn, hey man I'm still using the Box Art Protectors...Keeping all the Good Kits well protected...I think I bought around 35 or so,,,Great product there!!!








Marko was also instrumental in the Birthday gift to Chris:thumbsup:...Great bunch of lads here:thumbsup:
....Oh Yeah the story...hmmmm...the story...
back in a few:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like I'm not the only one who'll be glad to see Floyd.....










Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're spot on Dr Syn!!
I'm humbled (again) by the incredible gesture shown by Denis and Marko.
It's a privilege to know them and call them friends.
That goes for a lot of you.
This place is the best.......:wave:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...the story continues....

...........Floyds' concerns grew deep as he knew he was destined to eventually be processed by the Australian Post Office...and failed to notice the dreaded International Mail sorting plant (Specializing in AirMail)...








......and coming out of that deal relatively anscathed....








....the journey continued....

.....having the attention span of a Goldfish,(or a moderator...or for that matter, the author of this story) Floyds thoughts drifted off to his betrothed....the Capalaba Town Flooze....









....oh the Music they would make together once he arrived...

















.....But that tale would best be left untold......
for now.....the journey continued........ as does the story.....

Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Would the little accidents be vamphibians?......
If he married her would he be called Count Floyd?....

Denis. I wish I could tell a story like you can! You're doing a fantastic job:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:....mind you those pics you have there are of the latest experimental airmail services. The main airmail fleet is way more primitive.....

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

At least if they shake it, and listen, they will hear the parts rattle and figure its already busted and do it no more harm. On the other hand, if they open it to make sure its broken, and find out its a model that should be in pieces, they may decide to get a "couple" of tubes of glue and fix it for you! Fix it reeeaaaal goooood....BWAAHAAAHAAA


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

.....Meanwhile....back at Mcdougalls House of Horrors....
Lloyd sets out to make new friends....








First to a Creepy old Castle...
...but nothing hopping there...
...and then he met Rat Fink who suggested they 
go off to the Race Track....
(which turned out to be a drag)...








...and they met the Baron...of Sorgi Castle








Who told Lloyd a horrible story of what was to become of his
old Pal Floyd...
...For Auroranut himself was quoted as saying...


Auroranut said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!
> I'll make sure he enjoys his surgery
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no cried Lloyd....can no one save my Pal Floyd from the 
clutches of that Madman????...Say what about the Templar Knight 
and his promise to safegard my friend???

But the Templar Knight had other things to safegard that night.....









...and so the Saga goes onward...
Will Floyd ever get to Chris' house?...and in ONE piece?...
...Stay tuned....


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BWAH HA HA!!! Yer killin' me, Denis ol' bean!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Why have you got Tempy guarding your lunch?????
The surgery's not gonna be too bad- just the compulsory lobotomy for the naturalisation process then a nice little cleanup and cosmetic work.
Now where's that rusty scalpel........ I hear he's already cleared customs in Australia......
Vampy's waiting patiently and she's even brought a friend to meet him.....he could come in handy depending on how the surgery goes....










Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

" Like bricks through a straw, so are the days of our lives".....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Denis. I reckon I know what killed that dissected frog you posted mate- he landed on an adjustable rod....:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Denis and Marko, guess what just showed up?????
I'm busting to open the package but I'm not gonna do it 'til both of you are here.....










I'll be hanging around here waiting....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow 4 Days...That must be a new record...Now I'm glad I brought my Red Ryder Gun to the Post Office with me:thumbsup:
Denis....Oh By the way...I'm here:wave:

No forklift holes anywhere???

the Templar Knight Never Fails.....









I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No forkie holes mate.... packace is nice and square.....beeeyoootiful......:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> the Templar Knight Never Fails.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempy did a good job! He deserves a little drinkie too... he's got that much Dullcote on him he should be alkyhol proof.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I guess this story ends like this...












:wave:
Denis


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Well A-nut, ya gonna open the box or what? :hat:

~RK~


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No mate- the story's yet to end....:woohoo:
I'm trying to resist temptation but it's not easy....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll give it another 5 minutes....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok Times up Mate!!!

Hmmm looks like I've got Time on my Hands...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ladies, gentlemen, and Hobbytalkers- may I present.....
FLOYD!!!











All I can say is WOW!! He's even cooler in person! He is an excellent candidate for restoring and I'll be starting him today!
Denis and Marko, I can't thank you enough for your generosity guys. It really means a lot to me. I NEVER thought I'd get the chance to see EITHER of these cool classic Auroras in the flesh, let alone be the proud owner. 
If not for Denis, Marko, and Ed these kits wouldn't have stood a chance of being in my collection. You guys are the best.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'm stunned.... thank you so so much guys.....:wave:

Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Sorry I'm late, glad to see you opened that rascal up. Beautiful looking Frog!! Denis is King!! Have fun, Mate!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So he made the trip OK? ...no loose parts?
any hitchikers?...
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

2 super cool hitch hikers Denis:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. They're going on the shelf above the computer. We never get cool stuff like that here....
The only loose parts here are on Vampy! She seems quite taken with him....

The glue that's around the parts doesn't appear to have penetrated too deeply around the parts. I'd hazard a guess that he'll break down pretty cleanly. Floyd's gonna remain in one piece- so's the lily pad but the small frogs and the sign will be removed. I'll start a WIP as soon as possible.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Marko said:


> Sorry I'm late, glad to see you opened that rascal up. Beautiful looking Frog!! Denis is King!! Have fun, Mate!!!


Thanks Marko for helping with this. An incredible gesture that I really appreciate.
Thanks too to Randy:wave:. I really appreciate you looking out for me like you did. It means a lot....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I never even cleaned off the decades of dust Chris...all part of it's history 
Can't wait to see your WIP:thumbsup:
We need lots o' pics...
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm afraid I've wiped out history Denis!:drunk: I've already given him a bath and I've got his right leg and underbody loose. The sign is pretty loose too! It appears that most of the glue that looks gooped on is actually very thin and brittle! I've started cutting the frog leaning against the sign from the base and it's coming apart exactly where I want it too. Some of the glue is quite solid but a lot of it is like honeycomb.
A new thread and pics will be forthcoming....
BTW, I just got my father with the Creature! He wasn't amused.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

....awwww...... they didn't take long to get together.
The first family photo.
Denis, you can tell Lloyd that his friend's already making new friends......










Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

GREAT story! Cheers to all involved! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

hedorah59 said:


> GREAT story! Cheers to all involved! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


....Looks like Floyd is happy in his new home...








and Lloyd couldn't be happier for his Good Friend...

They're Tears of Joy I tells ya...









....tears of joy............the end...................................(sniff)

Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great story, Denis! I love a happy ending!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

*sniff*
...tell Lloyd that Floyd says hello.....

Chris.


----------

